# Pocket Watch Identification



## Alanguy (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi

I am trying to get more information on the pocket watch pictured. Its been passed down several generations at this stage and it would be nice to have some information on it. Any help is very much appreciated.

Thanks, Alan


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi, Alan....errrr...there doesn't appear to be a picture......


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Hi, Alan....errrr...there doesn't appear to be a picture......


tru dat.


----------



## ian69 (Dec 20, 2012)

yer we really need a pic!


----------



## Themonty73 (Dec 31, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing a pic??


----------

